# people from turkmenistan



## tmashg (Apr 9, 2011)

I returned back to egypt after so called revolution but during .....when the plane sending for rescuing people dont take you coz you dont have citesenship of the country that this plane belongs to.I scared a little people from turkmenistan living in Egypt as expat lets keep in touch


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Yes please do keep in touch, we look forward to your posts.

Maiden


----------

